# Spanish pedestrian crossings



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 6, 2020)

For any newbies, just a word of warning. 
Pedestrians have absolute right of way and most will not even check the road before stepping out. I had a heart stopping moment last year with this.
As you know the Spanish are not really bothered where they park and often so close to a crossing that the person seems to pop out from nowhere, onto  the crossing. 
Slow down at every crossing.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 6, 2020)

How many points do you get,10 for pensioners id expect.


----------



## groyne (Feb 6, 2020)

It's still amazing how bad some of the local drivers are, so beware about just stepping out.  Last week in Valencia we saw a bloke crash into a lamppost on an empty street.


----------



## Topmast (Feb 6, 2020)

As most are also on their mobiles the last thing they think about is looking to see if they might be run over.what really p.....s me off is when they come straight out of a hidden alley without looking you have to do an emergency stop then the b.....s glare at you .The other trick is somebody stands on the edge of a crossing talking to their pal at the other side of the road when you stop they decide not to cross.


----------



## redhand (Feb 6, 2020)

you are all sounding like frenchies. 
last year in biarritz stood at a crossing with a french legionairre veteran in a wheelchair as they drove past him one after another. at least twenty of the bastards. I eventually had to flag them down to get him across whilst apologising for his countrymen! !


----------



## redhand (Feb 6, 2020)

I find Spanish and portugese drivers incredibly courteous in comparison


----------



## ricc (Feb 6, 2020)

a portugese national told me that southern europeans  were all bad drivers because they are religious


they put their faith in god


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 6, 2020)

I found that the traffic wouldn't stop until you put a foot on the road in ? France, maybe Spain, I can't remember. But as soon as you did, every time they would stop. Fun game pmsl


----------



## TeamRienza (Feb 6, 2020)

I find in France the foot on the crossing seems to be the request/demand that traffic stop.
It is, or was, the rule here in the Uk as well, although few people seem to be aware of it.

Davy


----------



## Larnie (Feb 6, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> I found that the traffic wouldn't stop until you put a foot on the road in ? France, maybe Spain, I can't remember. But as soon as you did, every time they would stop. Fun game pmsl


A few years ago in France I stopped at a crossing to let pedestrians who were waiting to cross, a few moments later the French drivers behind me were all honking their horns because I had stopped.


----------



## spigot (Feb 7, 2020)

I remember in the early sixties, in Madrid when they had not long introduced Zebra crossings, Spanish drivers would hoot at you to get out of the road.
You really did have to be careful, the traffic in the capital was pretty bad even then.


----------



## QFour (Feb 7, 2020)

We saw an altercation between a Spanish woman and a car driver in Oliva ( Spain ) By the look of it the car driver had not seen the pedestrian and was half way across the crossing before he finally stopped. There was a very long exchange in very raised voices between the driver and pedestrian but she did get the last word on the subject. She shouted F*CK YOU at the driver as she walked off.


----------



## Moped (Feb 7, 2020)

How to spot a Brit in Spain?

They wave at and thank car drivers who stop at pedestrian crossings.


----------



## Shockingdog (Feb 7, 2020)

Moonraker 2 said:


> For any newbies, just a word of warning.
> Pedestrians have absolute right of way and most will not even check the road before stepping out. I had a heart stopping moment last year with this.
> As you know the Spanish are not really bothered where they park and often so close to a crossing that the person seems to pop out from nowhere, onto  the crossing.
> Slow down at every crossing.
> ...


----------



## r4dent (Feb 7, 2020)

ricc said:


> a portugese national told me that southern europeans  were all bad drivers because they are religious
> they put their faith in god



Some years ago we were on a 4x4 safari in the Sinaidessert Egypt. Part of the route was a narrow track between two lines of barbed wire.  When the track got too bad the guides cut the barbed wire and drove the "wrong" side until the track was OK again and then they cut the wire again and returned to the track.  I asked the guide what it was all about  and he explained that we were driving through a mine field and the bit between the lines of wire had been cleared, whereas the rest was still active!  

It was Allah's will whether they died that day or not! 

I guess Allah didn't want to meet any more infidels that day.


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 7, 2020)

True about the Pedestrian crossings in Portugal as well as Spain, you are never sure that an approaching vehicle is going to stop for you so we always  wait until a vehicle actually stops before crossing, they do not like that much but hey ho we are still alive,


----------



## TJBi (Feb 7, 2020)

TeamRienza said:


> I find in France the foot on the crossing seems to be the request/demand that traffic stop.
> It is, or was, the rule here in the Uk as well, although few people seem to be aware of it.
> 
> Davy


Yes, I've always found that French drivers will stop if you actually set foot on the crossing and in recent years they have seemed a lot more prepared to stop if they see a pedestrian approaching a crossing.


----------

